# Its a hobby, and a damn fun one.



## EforEclectic (Jan 7, 2013)

Hello everyone.

Just discovered this forum, and after perusing around a little I thought it seemed like a fairly cool place to talk about samples.

I am a hobbyist composer - so I don't have as much time as I'd like to play with my libraries. When I do find time, I write stuff for several different styles of music. I really like post rock (Think Godspeed You! Black Emperor and Explosions in the Sky) and those tracks start off on my guitar. Other times I start on the piano and draft up an orchestral piece. Occasionally I bust out the Maschine to make something electronic. Sometimes I get to combine all three. I record, mix, and master songs for small local bands too sometimes. I won't say I'm an expert or anything though.

I've got a few libraries which I got with intent to blend them in with other songs at first, but as orchestral stuff started to grow on me, I branched out a got more specific stuff (less "Huge Ensemble" Stuff and more sectioned type libraries) so I could recreate real orchestral pieces correctly.

Anyhow, just saying hi and all.


----------



## Rob (Jan 8, 2013)

welcome to the forum, Eclectic!


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Jan 8, 2013)

Welcome aboard! I'm a huge fan of Explosions/Godspeed/Mogwai too.


----------

